# Help On Learning How To Relax While Camping!



## Four4RVing

Okay, I don't know where to put this post, so I figured this was as good a place as any!

We have now been on 3 camping trips and have yet to sit in our chairs and RELAX!!! It seems we are always fixing meals, cleaning up after eating, or something! And our meals are not that complicated. We do use real dishes for breakfast (syrup on pancakes on plastic plates doesn't cut it!), and supper. Paper plates for lunch - and easy lunch things, like yogurt, fruit, pb and crackers, nothing hard). Does anybody have any suggestions for streamlining? And don't say eating out for every meal, because that is why we are camping instead of staying in a hotel where you HAVE to eat every meal out, ha ha! Maybe we just need to know how to save steps, etc. I do have a few things prepared ahead of time, but when my DH cooks hamburgers, the kids like those fried potatoes on the outside grill. Stuff like that. Oh well, any suggestions woulD be greatly appreciated, so we can enjoy the outdoors more!

THANKS!


----------



## 2500Ram

To me cooking is half the fun, cleaning is not. We rarely use real plates even with a steak and potato dinner. Buy quality paper plates from Sams club or Costco and you can use a steak knife in your lap with them if you choose. Second keep a trash can/bag outside the OB so your not constantly emptying the inside trash, just before lights out take it to the CG dumpster.

You say your kids like Fry's on the grill, try them in the oven once with some season salt. Baked potato's, put them in the microwave for about 5 minutes a potato and then out to the grill to finish, or just cook them in the microwave entirely about 7-9 minutes a potato (3 potato's start with 11 minutes, flip 10 minutes and check) ***disclaimer*** that is the time that works for our microwave.

Buy those bag salads with the dressing already in the pouch, pour in and mix serve in the bag, your camping remember, you don't need a big bowl to serve from. If you like fruit, buy a bag of cut up fruit and put it in the freezer in the OB serve frozen fruit with a can of whip cream. Another fav desert is just plain old ice cream. You have a freezer but I'll bet you never thought of taking ice cream yet, for some reason camping and ice cream never worked until the OB freezer.

Don't think or cook like your camping. Think and cook like your at home because you really are in your second home.

Bill.


----------



## Moosegut

Paper plates and throw away cups. We do cheese and crackers a lot and then we don't have to do big meals because that takes the edge off. We keep it simple. Mac and cheese, hot dogs, grilled cheese, hamburgers - easy stuff.


----------



## revcorey

All good ideas...we also like to have some self-contained meals that we prepare ahead of time so that prep time while camping is virtually elminated. A couple of our favorites are: 1) We make a pot of chili and then freeze it. We bring it in a cooler and then hang it over the fire the day we want to eat it. There's something about chili reheated over the fire that can't be beat! 2) We will make casseroles, freeze them, and heat them in the Outback oven when we want them. We particularly enjoy chicken enchiladas, lasagna, and chicken lasagna. It's easy, the whole meal is in one pan, and clean up is a snap.

Nobody wants to spend the majority of their time preparing meals and then cleaning up, so keep it simple and just relax and enjoy!


----------



## Reggie44

*Get up earlier!*







I usually am up a good hour or 2 earlier then the rest of the family. I take the dog for a run and then sit back and read and drink a pot of coffee. Once they are up we get into the busy swing of things. At night I usually relax and read for another hour. I love camping as the time just barely eeks along it seems. JR


----------



## 7heaven

We usually use good quality paper plates from Sam's Club. We also do meals such as chili, spaghetti, taco salad, where you can prepare ahead of time. That helps alot. I also get up at least an hour ahead of time and have a quiet cup of coffee and read a novel. We tried the ziplock omlettes last weekend and they were great!


----------



## mswalt

All good ideas.

I don't think that cooking and cleaning up take much of our time.







I always find plenty of time to just sit around, drinking water (or some other favorite beverage, depending on where we are) and watch the kids play.

I think one of the bigest time savers is a large outsdie trash bag! Just dump all your plates and cups and water bottles and such in it and you're good to go. Save the dishes for HOME.

Plan ahead of time and take already prepared meals when you can.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Fire44

We used real plates last year...this year.............paper or plastic plates, cups, bowls, coffee cups.....everything that we can get.

Cutting down cooking time, one word, crock pot. We prepare meals to cook in the crock pot. Put the crock pot on a wood cutting board and let dinner slow cook. We use the crock pot liners, very easy clean up.

Gary


----------



## prevish gang

Okay, I am going to be in the minority here I can tell, but. . . 
I use real dishes and utensils because to have them AND paper stuff seems like wasting storage space to me. If we are dry camping then we do paper, but that is rare. Look at it this way. Have a good breakfast, a light lunch and an early dinner. When we are at home I do all the cooking and a lot of the cleaning. When we camp everyone has responsibilities. I am a caterer by trade and I cook for about 100 people a day 5 days a week. It is different when we camp than when it is my job. In this busy world we live in where both parents work full time plus some we as women are overwhelmed with the responsibilities of housework, meals, and running the kids here and there. We barely have time to sit down to a meal together, but instead find ourselves eating mindlessly in front of the tv half the time. When we camp, it is usually my husband and myself cooking unless we give the kids a job. That is quality time spent together. All of us pitch in and clean up afterwards. We talk, we laugh. One gathers the trash, one washes, one dries and one washes up the table. So what if you are not just sitting like a vegetable in a lawn chair. You ARE investing your time into each other and that is what I love about camping. I don't focus on keeping the house clean or paying the bills or answering the million calls my kids get while they are playing video games or watching tv. We meet new friends in the evenings, we ride bikes, go to the beach,play cards,do some sightseeing, walk the dogs, watch a movie TOGETHER! The Outback's kitchen is so efficient that cleanup is quick anyhow. Pre-prepare things that you can like the others have suggested when you have the time, but when you don't it is a labor of love to do for your family what you might be too busy to do when you are back at home. Sorry this is so long, but this is what has helped me reconnect with my kids. I only have 5 more years before they are gone and it is not too late to make great memories that we will talk about for years to come.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Four4RVing said:


> Okay, I don't know where to put this post, so I figured this was as good a place as any!
> 
> We have now been on 3 camping trips and have yet to sit in our chairs and RELAX!!! It seems we are always fixing meals, cleaning up after eating, or something!
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120044[/snapback]​


Keep it simple. Bring stuff to eat that takes little prep, cooking time.
For example:
Bratwurst...if you get the precooked kind, you won't have to boil them, grill them, waste time, or clean the pan. They are fun to cook on a stick over the fire too. Let the kids become PRO ACTIVE in the cooking. They love it too!

Prep things at home. You can do a lot of the work before you go. You can also just pick prepared stuff up at the grocery. (potato salad, subs, marinated meats, kabobs, etc.

No need to cook for EVERY meal. Heck, eat sandwiches, subs, or have cereal for breakfast. Use paper plates, bowls, plastic stuff to cut back on dishes.

If all else fails...put on some Jimmy Buffett music, pop open a beer...and watch the world go by.


















DUTCH OVEN COOKING (camp oven) ...more stuff to bring, but fun to use. Gets you outside, and you can feed a lot of people with some simple recipes.


----------



## drobe5150

Darrel is up before me so he starts the coffee. He takes the dogs out and I get up. For breakfast I get the pre made breakfast meals. It comes with eggs, sausage, potatoes, etc. Fast and easy. A one pot breakfast. We eat off regular plates. After breakfast I wash the dishes and let them sit in the drain board. I make beds and I am done. I don't make lunchs. Our girls are 14 & 17. I bring lunchmeat, frozen tacos, ramen noodles, etc. If you are hungry you make it and clean up your mess. I am sitting down reading and drinking whatever. For dinner it can be steak, chicken etc. That is bbq. (Darrel of course does that). I might bring a potatoe salad or make a salad, then a veg and that is it. Very simple. Days we leave there are danishs, bagels. I always find time to sit and relax. Hope this helps
Katie


----------



## Above & Beyond

In addition to the Crok Pot you need an electric griddle they are great for breakfast and you hose it off when your done. The other thing I would suggest is camp with other familys You then split up the cooking so you are not responcible for the whole meal.The other thing that this does is Makes mord FUN for everybody. Why you ask? because everybody has differnt intrests If some one likes to fish they take a group to fish If some one likes nature walks then they take that group If some one likes swimming then they that group and everybody gets to do what they wanted to do. You may say that that takes away from your family time well yes and mostly NO because everybody is happy at the end of the day and your quaility time is mpre productive at meal and campfire time. When the trip is over they rember the family camping trip but not the fact that we some times get split up durring the day. When we go camping the kids are always busy NOT with TV or Video Games but doing things that they dont get to do every day. When you start camping like this you will truly be able to relax We try to plan about 1 trip a month & we allready have reservations through November. Everybody looks foward to it and we find ourselves counting the days to the next trip. Remember have fun & Relax.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Costco sell a big pack of muffins...kids like that and cereal in the morning..topped off with OJ in a paper cup. Clean up time = 30 seconds. Prep time = None

bring sliced lunch meat and have a sandwich and chips. Clean up time = 2 mins

Kids get to help in clean up as well...make then understand WHY we are not have full course meals.


----------



## CamperAndy

We eat far more when we are camping then when we are at home but we also seem to be more active. I still get up before everyone and have my coffee and I would happily take the dog for a walk but she just looks at me like "are you kidding? Everybody else is still in be so why aren't you?".

I do 90% of the cooking and it is outside as we tend to dry camp and we don't want all the cooking odors and or heat and or moisture in the trailer. The DW does most of the inside prep of salads and any table prep. Use of paper or real plates depends on the mood as it only takes 10 minutes to wash, dry and put away real plates.

From 7 am to 7 pm we have time to eat 3 times and that takes about 3 hours on average to prep, eat and clean up so you should still have 9 hours to do stuff and after 7pm is all relax around the camp fire time. Just relax.


----------



## Four4RVing

Okay, okay, thanks guys. I get the point - LOL!







Maybe we're not so far off after all, reading how you all do it. I think what I learned here is I need to have my 2 boys help more. I know they would, but I am so used to getting everything out and cleaning it all up myself at home. That would make quality time too, huh? Okay, then! 
(of course my DH does a lot of it too, especially the grilling) 
I should also use disposables plates, etc more!! I do make an oreo ice cream dessert at home and put it in the freezer. It is VERY good and lasts 3 nights.
Thanks for all the advice and tips!


----------



## 7heaven

Four4RVing said:


> but I am so used to getting everything out and cleaning it all up myself at home.
> [snapback]120197[/snapback]​


Four4RVing, You may want to have your boys pick up some of your load at home also! It's never too early to learn and their future wives will thank you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

One more thing...

If you're on a quick weekend trip, there is nothing wrong with saving the dishes for the dishwasher at home. We'll do this when we need to save water and it as an added bonus is saves us time on cleanup while camping.


----------



## prevish gang

7heaven said:


> Four4RVing said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I am so used to getting everything out and cleaning it all up myself at home.
> [snapback]120197[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Four4RVing, You may want to have your boys pick up some of your load at home also! It's never too early to learn and their future wives will thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120206[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Amen to that! I have 4 boys and am trying to teach them how to be good husbands now. Even the youngest do their own laundry when I ask them to. They need to be ready for college, right? I know they can get in the way sometimes, but you would be amazed at the things they tell you when you are working on a task together. Things they might not otherwise say. That is REALLY important. Good luck.


----------



## Four4RVing

LOL, thanks for the advice on the "future husband material"!! You're right, of course, and they do help when I ask them to, so I just need to ask more.








And I like that idea about them telling you things while they're helping - I didn't even think of that added bonus!









Now that I've had a week to rest, I'm ready for our next trip where I can be LAZY!!!!!


----------



## Lmbevard

Personally I always love to cook while camping, in fact, the DW and I always fight over who will cook. Like a lot of people, we try to cook simple things that require one pot plus a salad and fruit. For quick clean up, paper or plastic is great so one have a pot to wash. We had bought some good quality pots with heavy teflon coating so we have any easy clean up. Chili was always the kids favorite, always had to fix a 3 or 4x batch when camping. Also have cooked corn on the cob in the campfire. Plan ahead and put out into containers so that it is simple to pull things out for use.


----------



## dougdogs

some of those new "microwave in the pouch" rice dishes aren't too bad


----------



## Moosegut

prevish gang said:


> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four4RVing said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I am so used to getting everything out and cleaning it all up myself at home.Â
> [snapback]120197[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Four4RVing, You may want to have your boys pick up some of your load at home also! It's never too early to learn and their future wives will thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120206[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that! I have 4 boys and am trying to teach them how to be good husbands now. Even the youngest do their own laundry when I ask them to. They need to be ready for college, right? I know they can get in the way sometimes, but you would be amazed at the things they tell you when you are working on a task together. Things they might not otherwise say. That is REALLY important. Good luck.
> [snapback]120252[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Allright, now all of you need to stop this kind of talk before DW reads it. Stop it right now!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Moosegut said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four4RVing said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I am so used to getting everything out and cleaning it all up myself at home.
> [snapback]120197[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Four4RVing, You may want to have your boys pick up some of your load at home also! It's never too early to learn and their future wives will thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120206[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that! I have 4 boys and am trying to teach them how to be good husbands now. Even the youngest do their own laundry when I ask them to. They need to be ready for college, right? I know they can get in the way sometimes, but you would be amazed at the things they tell you when you are working on a task together. Things they might not otherwise say. That is REALLY important. Good luck.
> [snapback]120252[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allright, now all of you need to stop this kind of talk before DW reads it. Stop it right now!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120282[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You tell em' Moosegut!!!


----------



## HootBob

We use Crock Pot lot of the time
And mostly use good paper plates
But we do use real plates when we have steaks
And usually have to people do the dishes so they are done fast and it's time to R&R

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug

I know this has turned more into a camping cooking thread, so I almost feel as if I am hijacking it, but...

I have found the key to relaxing while camping is just time. Takes me about three days to really wind down and shrug off all the everyday life concerns. After that, everything is good!

It should be noted that a adequate supply of Mike's Hard Lemonade can reduce this transition period by as much as 50% (Performance not typical. Your results may vary).









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlbabb28

My motto is beer "A porkchop in every can" easy clean up to smash it with your foot, or after a few your head!

Jeff


----------



## HTQM

Starting with a tent and coolers, we learned to "pre" asemble meals. One "nice" meal already in big zip lock bag with sauce and ready for the grill for Saturday night. Other than that it's rollers and sliders (dogs and burgers for non-Navy folk) and lunch meat for... lunch. We do take a mess of eggs for breakfast, generally scrambled cooked in the grease from the bacon. Like others have said, paper plates/bowls, plastic ware and a big trash bag outside.

On a side note, pop a top.. throw in a corn flake, call it breakfast. Crush the can for clean up.

Dave


----------



## Swanie

Here is the greatest idea I use: use a picnic caddy, fill it with paper plates, silverware (real or plastic), paper cups, and napkins. Mine fits in the cupboard above the sink. When it is time to eat, I carry the whole tray to the table (inside or outside) and we don't have to get up again to get plates, cups, silverware, etc. We even keep salt/pepper, garlic shakers etc. on the tray and always have everything we need, whether eating outside or inside. I just couldn't live without this tip!!


----------



## Four4RVing

Swanie said:


> Here is the greatest idea I use: use a picnic caddy, fill it with paper plates, silverware (real or plastic), paper cups, and napkins. Mine fits in the cupboard above the sink. When it is time to eat, I carry the whole tray to the table (inside or outside) and we don't have to get up again to get plates, cups, silverware, etc. We even keep salt/pepper, garlic shakers etc. on the tray and always have everything we need, whether eating outside or inside. I just couldn't live without this tip!!
> [snapback]120925[/snapback]​


Swanie,
I *love* this tip - where could I get a picnic caddy? I don't think I know what one looks like!!! Thank you!!

Okay, for all you guys out there with the beer tips - that's just about enough out of you!! LOL!







But you are right - it does take about 3 days to unwind and we were only gone 4, so that was my problem all along!


----------



## kchiebert

Many good tips out there, but I'll add my 2 cents as well.

We also use real dishes and keep a tub of water nearby and the kids toss the dishes in it (after scraping leftovers in the outdoor trash can). Then we squirt some soap in it and they go to town....so they sort of do a pre-washing while I'm doing other clean up (they're young so it's a game to them).

The only other tip I have is to plan out your menu/meals and have a gameplan as to the order things need to be done. I might do some prep cooking for dinner at breakfast so when dinner time comes around, it's just reheating.


----------



## Swanie

picnic caddy

Try this link. I'm not promoting this vendor but here's a photo of a picnic caddy. It's similar to the one I use but you can find others -- try Walmart, dollar store, etc. Any type will do as long as it has compartments.


----------



## countrygirl

Fire44 said:


> We used real plates last year...this year.............paper or plastic plates, cups, bowls, coffee cups.....everything that we can get.
> 
> Cutting down cooking time, one word, crock pot. We prepare meals to cook in the crock pot. Put the crock pot on a wood cutting board and let dinner slow cook. We use the crock pot liners, very easy clean up.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]120075[/snapback]​


Thanks for the cutting board tip...smart idea!


----------



## countrygirl

Swanie said:


> picnic caddy
> 
> Try this link. I'm not promoting this vendor but here's a photo of a picnic caddy. It's similar to the one I use but you can find others -- try Walmart, dollar store, etc. Any type will do as long as it has compartments.
> [snapback]121050[/snapback]​


Swanie...I like this link and the caddy! I might get one...

I wonder if this could be adapted as a mod for the cabinet I have in my OB kitchen. I have a closet with 2 pull out bins and a lot of wasted space...

http://www.thehomemarketplace.com/product_...1&cid=375&sort=


----------



## countrygirl

I forgot to post what dishes we have...plastic ware for eating utinsels...real coffee mugs...the cheapest paper plates...Tom had his heart set on those lil plastic or wicker basket plate holders...and only the cheap paper plates fit. An since he let me get the Outback.... they are fine with me. See...I can be sweet! :rolleyes

Of course everywhere shopping now I see cute cute stuff. Lost of NICE Melamie stuff and very reasonable.

Yesterday I found a couple of glasses for sale at Joann's that look just like your drinking out of of a piece of green bamboo. We also have disposable plastic drinking cups too.


----------



## JimBo99

Get a diesel!! As soon as I fire that baby up to head out I'm relaxin'. There's somthing about that rythmic deep thoated sound that soothes my soul. And I feel that power beginning and begging to move my escape capsule into launch position.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

keeper18 said:


> Four4RVing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, thanks guys. I get the point - LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we're not so far off after all, reading how you all do it. I think what I learned here is I need to have my 2 boys help more. I know they would, but I am so used to getting everything out and cleaning it all up myself at home. That would make quality time too, huh? Okay, then!
> (of course my DH does a lot of it too, especially the grilling)
> I should also use disposables plates, etc more!! I do make an oreo ice cream dessert at home and put it in the freezer. It is VERY good and lasts 3 nights.
> Thanks for all the advice and tips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120197[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> one simple tip to relaxing when camping...more ALCOHOL !!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]120810[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Swanie,

That Picnic Caddy is pretty cool! I will be sure to show that one to PDX_Shannon. We are always looking for ways to streamline the process.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Swanie

Using the "all-in-one" method with the caddy is because I DON'T like to camp like I'm at home, don't like putting away dishes, don't like going in and out to the outside picnic table. I simply bring the caddy tray to the table with all the plates/utensils/cups/napkins, and we are ready to go. SIMPLE!!


----------

